# Who can write a hymn? (For use in Public Worship)



## ProtestantBankie (Apr 3, 2013)

(Obviously EP people have a clear answer, this question is directed at Non-EP folk)

Having come from a hymn-singing Church, I was challenged by the question (asked by a member of this forum) "Who can write a hymn?". The question has within it, the view that uninspired materials of praise can be used in the worship of God. Although that is not the EP position, the question for Non-EP folks is (assuming uninspired materials are fine) there any restriction upon who can write uninspired materials?

I'm not attempting to debate the EP position, just wanting to know what thoughts are on this issue. No need for anyone to say "Uninspired materials cannot be used!" the question is assuming that it is OK to use uninspired materials of praise. 


So, who can/can't write a hymn?

[My answer at the time was: "Anybody can write a hymn provided the hymn they write does not contradict the scripture, but obviously i'd prefer that all hymns were written by the best Christians - just like you can use Psalm tunes written by non-Christians, but prefer tunes written by Christians"]


----------



## Philip (Apr 3, 2013)

I would say that any Christian with poetic ability can write hymns. Other than the EP objection, what would be the objection to this idea?

(I actually would judge tunes on musical quality, but not on whether a Christian wrote them---half of the great hymn tunes were written by unbelievers).


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 3, 2013)

ProtestantBankie said:


> Anybody can write a hymn provided the hymn they write does not contradict the scripture


Do you think it contradicts scripture to sing hymns that are written by women? Would that be the same as a woman leading in the worship service?


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 3, 2013)

For the most part, it takes someone with great theological capability and sensitivity along with writing and music skills. The first part almost requires someone to be ordained. You can see the weakness in hymn writers like Fanny Crosby, though she has a good line here and there.

I could be snarky and say, you have to be Bach to write the tune


----------



## ProtestantBankie (Apr 3, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> ProtestantBankie said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody can write a hymn provided the hymn they write does not contradict the scripture
> ...



This is no longer my position, I am Exclusive Psalmody.

In the past I did have a problem singing hymns written by Roman Catholics for example.


----------



## Jack K (Apr 3, 2013)

Since a hymn can and should be reviewed by a church's elders before it's chosen to be sung by the congregation, there no reason why it can't be written by anyone. The hymn writer holds no authority in the church. The authority rests with those who review and select the hymns to be sung (and, of course, they should pick hymns faithful to Scripture and suitable for the purposes of worship).

Now, as for churches that invest people who aren't remotely qualified with the authority to select hymns for worship... don't get me started.


----------



## Paul1976 (Apr 3, 2013)

If I remember correctly, Charles Wesley had his more theologically informed brother John check his hymns for their theology. Yes, I know John was Arminian, but one cannot deny that many of his hymns beautifully express spiritual truth just the same. My point is that even less mature believers could write words appropriate for worship, so long as it is checked for accuracy.


----------



## One Little Nail (Apr 4, 2013)

I think to be able to write hymns which can be sung in Public Worship, the writer needs to
have the Spiritual gift of Inspiration,it seems that only Apostles & Prophets have this gift.

The Apostle Paul commanded Psalms,Hymns & Spiritual Songs to be sung (Ephesians,
Colossians)in Public Worship,I have it on good Authority that the word Spiritual there
qualifies the Words Psalms,Hymns & Songs denoting that they are Inspired or God
Breathed.

The Apostolate has ceased, & Inspired Prophetical Canonical revelations have long 
since ceased so it seems that nobody today is qualified to do so.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 4, 2013)

One Little Nail said:


> I think to be able to write hymns which can be sung in Public Worship, the writer needs to
> have the Spiritual gift of Inspiration,it seems that only Apostles & Prophets have this gift.
> 
> The Apostle Paul commanded Psalms,Hymns & Spiritual Songs to be sung (Ephesians,
> ...



This is pretty much what I would have said, except that the OP was trying to avoid the traditional EP arguments. I do agree with you, however. It just doesn't make sense that anyone could expect to write a hymn that would be of equal value to the inspired 150 that God has given for our use. And, if they are sung along side the Psalms in public worship, by implication, we are saying that they are of equal value. Churches that don't sing God's hymns at all are showing that man's hymns are actually superior.


----------



## Edward (Apr 4, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> This is pretty much what I would have said, except that the OP was trying to avoid the traditional EP arguments.



I didn't understand that post to be EP, since it referred to " Apostles & Prophets" which would seem to encompass scripture beyond the Psalms.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 5, 2013)

Edward said:


> I didn't understand that post to be EP, since it referred to " Apostles & Prophets" which would seem to encompass scripture beyond the Psalms.


I was thinking of David and Moses as the intended prophets. If other prophets were intended that weren't authors of the original 150 Psalms, then I would have to disagree that we should be singing these. The reference to the apostles I took to refer to the commands of the apostles to sing inspired songs, hymns, and spiritual songs in colosians and ephesians. Now that canon is closed, there's no room left for the apostles to give a command for additional songs to be written. The cannon is closed and the church's hymnbook is finished.


----------

